# Quelle couleur pour votre iPhone 8/8 Plus



## Deleted member 1117966 (19 Septembre 2017)

Hello hello !

Alors, pour ceux qui se penchent sur le nouvel iPhone 8/8+, quelle couleur avez-vous choisi ? Pour ma part ce sera le blanc/argent parce que ça fait quelques années que j'ai des iPhone noirs et j'ai envie de changer. 

Je pense que le verre aura un rendu assez sympathique bien j'ai l'impression que le noir fasse un peu "noir de jais" (y'a eu pas mal de problèmes de rayures avec ce modele). 

À vos claviers ! [emoji16]


----------



## pcnum (19 Septembre 2017)

c'est d'un ridicule cet iphone à la con. Avec une vitre à l'arrière il va être beau l'iphone brisé où est le raffinement en mettant une coque en caoutchouc ou en plastique ? AUCUN

Il y aura toujours quelques pigeons qui vont l'acheter


----------



## Deleted member 1117966 (20 Septembre 2017)

pcnum a dit:


> Il y aura toujours quelques pigeons qui vont l'acheter



Ce genre de réflexion n'est pas intelligente et surtout pas utile...


----------



## Firefuret (20 Septembre 2017)

Toujours eu un iPhone noir/gris sidéral pour ma part. J'aime bien le blanc mais pour le 6 je trouvais que le noir était tout de même plus joli. À voir si le verre à l'arrière change la donne !


----------



## sisisisi (1 Octobre 2017)

J’ai hésiter entre le golf et le gris mais j’aime pas trop le blanc en facade


----------



## Mcbm (1 Octobre 2017)

Moi j’ai pris le 8 plus en gris sidéral, il est très beau. Par sécurité, je l’ai mis dans une protection Apple en cuir gris anthracite.


----------



## Bubus44 (2 Octobre 2017)

Bonjour à tous
Pour ma part gris sidéral.
Bonne journée


----------



## adrien1987 (2 Octobre 2017)

Toujours eu des iPhone noir ou sidéral (sidéraux ? ^^), mais cette année 8 Plus Silver.


----------



## canna03 (2 Octobre 2017)

iphone 8 or


----------



## jmaubert (2 Octobre 2017)

Bonsoir,
Iphone 8 gris sidéral pour moi : une pure merveille ( à mon avis ) et un vrai plaisir à tenir en main !


----------



## nachpa33 (12 Octobre 2017)

Pour ma part gris sideral, je trouve les autres version aussi beau mais personnellement dans le noir on aperçoit parfois les bords blanc et ça me dérange fortement car moins immersif, puis le noir c’est indémodable dans le temps donc j’ai fait mon choix


----------



## quetzal (25 Octobre 2017)

J'ai un iPhone 8 64 Go silver (blanc) depuis 6 jours. Aucune rayure ni autre problème à constater. J'aimerais l'échanger contre le même en gris sidéral, sur la région parisienne. Est-ce que cela intéresse quelqu'un  ? M'écrire en MP ou en commentaire.


----------



## Alino06 (26 Octobre 2017)

Silver de mon côté, j'aurais préféré le Gold, mais au final, il me rappelle mon 4S et je le trouve plutôt sympa


----------



## lineakd (26 Octobre 2017)

@TommyStark, j’ai offert le 8 64go gris sidéral à ma moitié en remplacement d’un 6, le jour de sa sortie.


----------



## Emmanuel94 (26 Octobre 2017)

Je viens de recevoir un iPhone 8 blanc, j'aime bien le blanc je trouve que c'est moins salissant et un peu plus original que le gris ou le noir, surtout cela me permet de na pas confondre mon téléphone avec celui d'amis ou de collègues. J'ai un peu de mal avec l'absence de bouton home à l'ancienne. Juste un truc pour ceux qui viennent du format du 5 : l'équilibre du téléphone est différent, il faut faire super attention au départ sinon il risque de vite vous échapper....


----------



## Marc88 (13 Août 2019)

J'ai acheté le mien en reconditionnné et c'est un blanc argent


----------



## Jura39 (25 Août 2019)

Marc88 a dit:


> J'ai acheté le mien en reconditionnné et c'est un blanc argent


Joli detterrage


----------

